
Sensitive Information Exposed via Images Shared on Docker Hub - gauravphoenix
https://blog.redlock.io/docker-repo-public-access
======
gauravphoenix
We found several public repositories which shouldn't have been public at all.
If you use Docker hub, please make sure only repos which are supposed to be
public are public.

